

Ask HN: How to sell iOS apps + source code - kmr

I have several iOS apps published on the App Store that I no longer have time to maintain.<p>Two of these apps have been downloaded over 30k times, the others from 2k to 5k.<p>How would I go about selling these apps, and how can I ensure that I get a good price for them?
======
nhangen
I've been thinking of creating a marketplace for this purpose, but I haven't
had time to do it and the passion isn't really there.

In the past, I approached my competitors and asked if they want to buy me out.
None took me up on it, but many wanted to have serious discussions.

------
mindball
Flippa or look for a website broker to handle the sale for you. Typically a
broker would take 10%-30% depending on a number of factors.

------
gonzo
Depends what they are. More to the sale than just source code.

